# did I hear her right???



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know if this is an old episode of pitbulls and parolees or what but I saw just now the episode where tia was evaluating "alex's" dog Gwato who is DA and HA. I understood Tia's statement that "blue dogs were genetically wired to be that way (DA and HA) as a result of bad breeding" ...I am still stunned i think I understood that. I don't have a dvr to rewind it and listen again... but ...Anyone?Anyone else see that???


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah, it's a rerun. I don't understand why she can't refer her to a dog behaviorist. I like watching the show, but that episode in particular frustrated me and kinda turned me off the show. The dog should have been put down, or she should have did a shout out to Cesar Milan and hoped for the best. I understand some of his practices aren't the best, but as a last resort he would have been OK to call on. If Tia had called him, or mentioned him on the show, he would have had no choice but to help a "fellow Pitbull lover". That's just my opinion though of course. Now that poor dog will spend it's life locked in an 8 X 8 pen.


----------



## lucky31 (Mar 20, 2011)

I know what episode you're talkin about and I think it was along the lines of when people breed for looks it makes the dogs genetically unstable. That's what I remember her sayin at least


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tia's heart is in the right place but many times when it comes to training and behavior I just have to turn off the tv, they know very little and I wish they could work with someone that knew how to work with those dogs.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I saw the same thing...Kinda irratated me but she's doing more good than harm


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol I don't watch those shows mostly because they don't understand our breed so I never bother with them. But that is a very ignorant statement although I am not surprised by it not one bit.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

Sadie said:


> Lol I don't watch those shows mostly because they don't understand our breed so I never bother with them. But that is a very ignorant statement although I am not surprised by it not one bit.


I agree, and she has too many dogs just waiting and waiting to find a home- I don't mean to sound mean, but IMO you shouldn't hold on to soo many dogs. I think you should have a limit and find those homes. The requirements are pretty crazy too. One time I saw an episode and the guy had a pool, and she didn't want to place the dog there because there was no fence around the pool.. Come on its a dog and its a family wanting to give him a home... 
I better just stop there.....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah, she tried to convince the women the dog was better off, but the family was set on taking proper precautions to make sure the dog did not get out or have contact with anyone else. Didn't seem to me the dog would live in 8x8 cell, just when he went outside, but he lived with the family and did not show HA towards them. Although, I know any HA in this breed is a bad thing, just saying it showed a side rarely seen. 

I like when they show these types of situations so people don't think advocates of the dog realistically believe EVERY dog could be saved, you know. She also said her behaviorist was continuing working with the family and the uphill battle if I remember correctly. I also read her blog about the shows so I sometimes get what was on TV and what I read confused, lol. Also, Tia is the trainer and she seems to know and love and respect every dog as an individual, not just pit bulls.

back to the original comment though, there is a higher rate of blue dogs with bad breeding in her area, I will look for the article I had read, but I would say in southern cali thats the color pit bull of choice these days (seems around my neighborhood too and I am wayyy on the other coast lol) More around, more dogs to breed, therefore more instances to suffer bad breeding and bad raps. Not that they are genetically engineered that way, but I don't know much about it. Just seems weird to blame a color, IMO.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she is good at rescuing and she does alot of good for those dogs but she doesnt know it all and it shows when she says stuff like that. noone is perfect hopefully she maybe recieved some emails about that comment when it came out and has learned since that episode.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

ok thanks y'all, at least I was in the ball park...I try to stay away from those shows because inherently it is tv and tv means ratings therefore sensationalize... anyway ...just making sure ...The worst one was of her daughters coming down here to Louisiana from the land of dog-rescue a plenty...and they made judgements on the pitbull state of affairs here in the 2nd poorest state in the nation...I was done then, but today was just back ground noise...I guess I will be pickier next time.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

This is why i cant watch it , everytime i see snippets i vomit in my mouth a little.

But performance is right , her heart is in the right place, and i cant knock it to much besides cashing in on the unfortunate breed that because of its notoriety is making her money. same as shorty toss.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

junkyard said:


> This is why i cant watch it , everytime i see snippets i vomit in my mouth a little.
> 
> .


:rofl::rofl::rofl::goodpost:


----------



## aussie monster pitt (Mar 3, 2011)

i seen that 1 she was reffering to BYB breeding for looks/colour and not temperment wiring the dogs wrong.

that dog should be PTS IMO


----------



## NickyZ (Mar 24, 2011)

junkyard said:


> This is why i cant watch it , everytime i see snippets i vomit in my mouth a little.
> 
> But performance is right , her heart is in the right place, and i cant knock it to much besides cashing in on the unfortunate breed that because of its notoriety is making her money. same as shorty toss.


yeahh definitey making alot of money and that kindve takes away from the rescue part IMO. She gets paid every episode and everytime the show airs and also tshirts donations endorsements etc she is not hurting for money at all and is still asking for donations...doesnt seem right.


----------

